# Stimme



## hornkiller (16. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe ein Video aufgenommen, und ich bin 15 also habe ich eine junge Stimme wo man raushört das ich im Stimmenbruch bin, außerdem hört sich die Stimme viel zu kindlich an, habt ihr ein eLösung wie ich eine "reife" Stimme hinbekomme? Ich möchte mich bei den Battle nämlich nicht blamieren, danke im vorraus.
LG Hornkiller


----------



## chmee (17. April 2005)

Die erste Möglichkeit ist das simple "Pitch Shifting", also eine Tonhöhenänderung. Diesen Effekt
kann man aber nur gering nutzen, etwa 2 Halbtöne nach oben/unten. Spätestens dann hört
man, daß etwas gemacht wurde.

Eine "Vocal Transformation" ist insoweit problematisch, daß der Körper jedes Menschen ganz
bestimmte Frequenzen hervorhebt oder abschwächt, abhängig von Stimmbändern, Mundraum
und den Resonanzräumen im Körper (ua Bauch, Lungen, Nasen-/ Stirnhöhlen) etc..
Diese besonderen Frequenzcharakteristika nennen sich Vokalformanten., so nebenbei.

Hier bissel Software-Links, die auch mit den Formanten umgehen kann:
http://www.gold-software.com/VocalTransformationPro-review548.htm
http://www.sharewareconnection.com/speed-processor.htm
http://www.tc-helicon.tc/VoiceModeler
http://www.tc-helicon.tc/IntonatorHS
etc...

Erstmal viel Erfolg auf Deiner Mission 

mfg chmee


----------

